
HAProxy 2.1: Supercharged Performance and a Streamlined Codebase - phil21
https://www.haproxy.com/blog/haproxy-2-1/
======
blantonl
FastCGI support looks very promising and could significantly take away market
share from Nginx frontending php-fpm and other deployments.

~~~
gfs
Are there many applications that still use FastCGI nowadays? I was under the
impression that this was a deprecated technology but maybe that's because I'm
too young.

